# Newbie advice please



## Maglo (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi holding to buy a gaggia classic but bulk at tgr price a bit I have a nespresso but the coffee tastes rubbish so if I was to invest in a classic would I be getting Starbucks/Nero quality coffee?

Thanks in advance maglo


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Depending on skill level you can make better than Starbucks/Nero on a Gaggia Classic with an upgraded steam wand


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Wrong place to ask a question like that here to be honest









Those coffee chains are not well quoted here.

To answer your question, yes a Gaggia Classic will make nice coffee, but only if you use nice freshly grounds beans, crap beans crap coffee.

P.S. Welcome.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Maglo said:


> Hi holding to buy a gaggia classic but bulk at tgr price a bit I have a nespresso but the coffee tastes rubbish so if I was to invest in a classic would I be getting Starbucks/Nero quality coffee?
> 
> Thanks in advance maglo


It's all going to depend on what beans you use if you want to replicate starbucks / neros.

You will have to buy what is considered to be a decent grinder too.

Not good news if you're struggling to come to terms with stumping up the cash a new classic costs


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Take some time to learn how to make coffee, get a decent grinder , some scales , few other bit and bobs ( tamper , milk jug , knock box ) and have some patience, great coffee might not come straight away, but more than likely will be better than starbucks anyway.

If you just wanna buy a classic and use pre ground and press a button , then it ain't the set up for you.

Whats up with the nespresso anyway , you should be able to get a decent drink from it .


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

What type of coffee do you like to drink. I use an Aeropress at work with good quality beans that I grind fresh each morning. That makes me a better coffee than I can get from the on site Costa. I drink all coffee black. If frothing milk is your thing then the Aeropress won't help you.


----------



## Maglo (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks for advice can't get a strong enough cup out of nespresso or not rich enough in flavour also loads of waste plastic only stated Starbucks etc as the nespresso is nowhere near as rich and can't really be doing anything wrong it's just plug and play really also not really hot enough thanks guys all I'm after really is a good strong flat white


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi Maglo,

Most start with the intention to replicate what you get in the main coffee chains as maybe its the best youve tried so far and definitely a step up from instant and pod machines. This can be achieved by buying a classic (or similar) and using supermarket beans. A lot of people leave it there and are quite happy.

Others, like most if us on here, have realised you can get significantly better results at home with higher quality fresh beans and the right technique. But really its not too difficult to get great results and actually quite an enjoyable learning experience.

The classic is a more than capable machine, maybe slightly lacking in steam power for your flatties but still ok with practice, and all you will ever need to know can be found on here.


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

GrowlingDog said:


> What type of coffee do you like to drink. I use an Aeropress at work with good quality beans that I grind fresh each morning. That makes me a better coffee than I can get from the on site Costa. I drink all coffee black. If frothing milk is your thing then the Aeropress won't help you.


cant agree more, the Aeropress is a great bit of kit and even with a cheaper grinder will give you a decent cup of coffee subject to the beans you use. Quality fresh beans are the way to go. Much as my favourite is Revelation from Union Roasted....it's all down to taste and I'm sure many others will have their favourites too. Many bean suppliers will provide wholebean, or ground for specific use e.g. Espresso, aeropress, etc.


----------

